# انا مسلم اريد ان اصبح مسيحي ... ساعدوني



## Nawrs Kadora (12 يوليو 2013)

مرحبا انا اسمي نورس من سوريا عمري 15 سنة 
بصراحة الى الان انا لم اختر دينا في قلبي و في الهوية كتبت مسلم
اخيرا اخترت ان اكون مسيحي و السبب هو اني رأيت بعض المسيح يشعرون براحة كبيرة كونهم يشعرون بحب لا حدود له,
اريد ان اكون مسيحي من كل قلبي اريد ان اعرف كيف يمكنني ان  اكون كذلك و هل يمكنني ان اكون مسيحي من دون تعميد و كيف تتم الصلاة و ما  هي الترانيم ومتى وكيف يتم الصوم و كيف ارجوكم اريد اعرف كل شيء عن المسيحية,وايضا بالنسبة للهوية الشخصية كيف يمكنني تغير الدين من مسلم الى 
مسيحي مع العلم اني في سوريا ...


----------



## kawasaki (12 يوليو 2013)

*اهلا بيك اخي *
*اذا اردت الدخول في المسيحيه لكونك شاهدت بعض المسيحيين يشعرون  بحب فيما بينهم *
*فهذا مفهوم خاطئ اخي *
*محبه الله اكبر من محبه البشر *
*تكلم مع الله واطلب منه ان يلمس قلبك *
*انصحك بقرائه الكتاب المقدس *
*واي استفسار ...لا تترد *​


----------



## Nawrs Kadora (12 يوليو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اهلا بيك اخي *
> *اذا اردت الدخول في المسيحيه لكونك شاهدت بعض المسيحيين يشعرون  بحب فيما بينهم *
> *فهذا مفهوم خاطئ اخي *
> *محبه الله اكبر من محبه البشر *
> ...



طيب كيف يتم الصوم والصلاة ... وماذا افعل لاصبح مسيحي .... وكيف اغير الدين الي مكتوب في الهوية اني مسلم علما ان امي وابي ليسو مسيحا ؟؟


----------



## kawasaki (12 يوليو 2013)

Nawrs Kadora قال:


> طيب كيف يتم الصوم والصلاة ... وماذا افعل لاصبح مسيحي .... وكيف اغير الدين الي مكتوب في الهوية اني مسلم علما ان امي وابي ليسو مسيحا ؟؟


*يا اخي الدين يكتب في القلب*​


----------



## Nawrs Kadora (13 يوليو 2013)

حسنا ... كيف اصوم واصلي


----------



## kawasaki (13 يوليو 2013)

*اذا قرائت الكتاب المقدس *
*سوف تتعلم كل شئ*​


----------



## william_nase (13 يوليو 2013)

اخي العزيز نورس .. اذا كنت جاد في كلامك فسوف يكشف لك الله امور كثيرة وجديدة في حياتك  ويعطيك سؤل قلبك ..عليك ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس وبتأني عنده سوف تكتشف من هو الله من خلال المنظور المسيحي وماذا يطلب منك وسترى انه يبحث عنك وعن الجميع قبل ان تبحث عنه انت وسيكشف لك محبته ان سرت مطيعا لتعاليمه . ارجوك اخي واكرر ان كنت جاد في طلبك فلا تجعل من الهوية والجنسية وتبديل الاسم اولويات في حياتك  لان المسيحية تعني علاقة جديدة مع الله وحياة جديدة مع المسيح لان العلاقة هي علاقة داخلية نابعة من القلب وليست محصورة بهوية او غير ذلك واشكرك.


----------



## أَمَة (13 يوليو 2013)

المسيحية ليست صلاة وصوم فقط.

المسيحية* تبدأ بإيمانك* بان *السيد المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر لنا بالجسد*
*بأنه* كلمة الله المتجسد الذي شاء وولد من عذراء بقوة الروح القدس ليشاركنا في الجسد ويعيد الإنسان الى الأحضان السماوية التي فقدها بسبب الخطية.
*بأنه* عاش السيد المسيح بدون خطية ومات على الصليب من أجل خلاصنا
ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السماء بعد اربعين يوما
وارسل *الروح القدس* (*الباراقليط*) بعد عشرة ايام من صعوده ليبقى مع الكنيسة التي أسسها - أي المؤمنين، الى الأبد ليقدس حياتهم ويعلمهم.

*بأن *تؤمن أن الله واحد: الآب والإبن والروح القدس.

الطريق أمامك طويل. 
صلي الى الرب الإله ليظهر لك الحق، وأبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يوليو 2013)

*الأخ  ن. قادورا .. أبدأ  بقراءه  العهد  الجديد  بالكتاب  القدس *
*حتي  تتعرف  علي  المسيح*
*وقبل  القراءه  دائما  أطلب  من  الرب  أن  يفتح  بصيرتك*
*ويرشدك  الي  طريقه .. وتأكد*
*أن  الله  لا  يرد  نفسا  تطلب  معرفه  الحق .*
*الرب  معك ... ينير  لك  الطريق*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2013)

ابنى العزيز/
لكى تكون مسيحى يجب ان تعرف المسيحية اولا
ومعرفة المسيحية تكون بقراءة الكتاب المقدس 
ةالذهاب الى الكنيسة
والايمان بيسوع المسيح المخلص والفادى


----------



## Nawrs Kadora (14 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنى العزيز/
> لكى تكون مسيحى يجب ان تعرف المسيحية اولا
> ومعرفة المسيحية تكون بقراءة الكتاب المقدس
> ةالذهاب الى الكنيسة
> والايمان بيسوع المسيح المخلص والفادى



انا ذكرت بسؤالي عمري 15 سنة وامي وابي مسلمون فكيف يمكنني الذهاب الى الكنيسة ؟


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2013)

يا إبني يا ريت تبطل أسئلة وتقرأ الردود لكي تستفيد.


----------



## عمر33 (16 يوليو 2013)

#############

تم الحذف بواسطة المشرف.
الردود المقدمة للأسئلة يجب أن تكون ردودا مسيحية، وفقا لقوانين القسم. 

إضغط على  قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية للأطلاع عليها قبل أن تشارك المرة الثانية


----------



## صوت الرب (17 يوليو 2013)

*حبيبي ما يهمنا هنا هو أن تعرف الله نفسه معرفة شخصية حقيقية
و هذا ما تمنحه لك المسيحية
ليس مهم ما مكتوب في هويتك و ليس مهم أن تغير ما هو مكتوب
الأهم أن تكون لك علاقة شخصية مع الله و تعتبره كأب لك و كصديق
تتحدث معه و تعبده و تمجده (وهذه هي الصلاة عندنا)
فليس مطلوب منك أن تتكرر صلاة معينة أو تصلي في وقت محدد
بل صلي و تحدث مع الله في كل زمان و مكان فهو يحبك جدا جدا
و لا يهتم للزمان و المكان أو لكلام معين أو لحركة معينة
فقط تحدث معه بكل حرية و بكل ما يخطر في قلبك
و هو سيفرح بهذا جدا ...*


----------

